# DeLorme GPS PN-60



## icejock (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi folks, I recently bought the PN-60 and am having some difficulty becoming proficient at operating it. Would anyone be interested in teaching me and in turn I can give you ice climbing lessons or guide you climbing. I live in NH and look forward to learning and meeting. Jim


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 6, 2011)

What are you looking to do with it?  I pretty much limit mine to geocaching.


----------

